# John Owen website



## biblelighthouse (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys may already know about this. But I just found it, and it looks pretty good:

http://www.johnowen.org/

Enjoy!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 26, 2005)

Is there any site on the internet that has Owen's commentary on Hebrews?


----------



## Philip A (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> Is there any site on the internet that has Owen's commentary on Hebrews?



Follow the links on the website that this thread is about, it's in there somewhere (I think it's the God Rules website, which seems to be a little wacky, but nevertheless has lots of good stuff on it if you can spit out the bones).


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, nice! There was another Owen website out there about 2-3 years ago, but the webmaster (Richard Vincent?) closed it when he assumed a pastorate at another church. I didn't know (until now) that someone else put a new John Owen site out there. This is goooooooooood!


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 19, 2005)

The Works of John Owen


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonGoodwin_
> Oh, nice! There was another Owen website out there about 2-3 years ago, but the webmaster (Richard Vincent?) closed it when he assumed a pastorate at another church. I didn't know (until now) that someone else put a new John Owen site out there. This is goooooooooood!



I discipled Rich Jason. He is now into N. T. Wright. I am not sure where he is in his thinking today but he fell in love with the Gospel according to N. T. Wright. He was very close to John Armstrong who seems to have leanings in the NPP direction. His site is still Theocentric.com. He is now a Pastor near Hartford Conneticut. I still hold Rich dear in my heart. He is one of my best friends. I haven't been in close communication with him for about a year now. Pray for him. I do.

[Edited on 9-20-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JasonGoodwin_
> ...



Randy, I read a part of your quote, but I didn't have the window opened up the whole way. Just reading the second sentence where you told me that he is now into NT Wright made me cringe. I don't know much about Wright, except that Fred Greco wrote a piece about him for Matt's main site. It exposed Wright for not being Reformed.

I will certainly keep him in my prayers. It was a shame to see him close his John Owen site. I really benefited from it (whenever I could find the time to read).

BTW, what is NPP? I know there's alot of leaven out there which is leavening the whole lump, but some of this stuff is like discovering new viruses every time I turn around.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 19, 2005)

I forgot to mention. Richard Vincent had (or may still have) a knack for listening to a prog-rock band named Dream Theater.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 19, 2005)

NPP is the New Paul Perspective. You can read about it underthe New Perspectives on Justification Thread.. Rich will always love Dream Threater. They are an excellent group of guys.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 19, 2005)

Other than NPP, what's wrong with NT Wright's views?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Other than NPP, what's wrong with NT Wright's views?



I also believe he holds to a low view of scripture. NPP is poison enough. Covenantal Nomism is heresy in my opinion. Plus he has redefined the Righteousness of God to be defined as God's covenantal faithfulness. 

[Edited on 9-20-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Other than NPP, what's wrong with NT Wright's views?



He denies forensic Justification; he denies imputation; he allows history to interpret Scripture versus allowing Scripture to interpret Scripture; he has a distorted view of the covenant; he believes that "Jesus is Lord" IS the Gospel. How's that for starters?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



You mean he isn't your favorite Anglican scholar/minister? You actually like Ryle more?


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



Ryle and a big dose of Packer as well!!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> You guys may already know about this. But I just found it, and it looks pretty good:
> 
> http://www.johnowen.org/
> ...



Not to slight Richard Vincent by any means. He once had a John Owen website which, at the time, was rather well done. However, this new one looks much better organized in all regards. They even have a link to A Display of Arminianism via Matt's main site.

As if I didn't have enough time to read already...


----------

